

Linux kernel compilation - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/Misc/how_kernel_compiled.md

======
crististm
Modulo typos and English errors, this is how a piece of software should look.
Readable for the programmer.

Besides Knuth literate programming I've seen only one piece of software that
looked as readable: the disassembly of Sinclair Spectrum ROM. Virtually every
CPU instruction had a comment with it.

~~~
andrewchambers
Looks bad to me. I would prefer a prose design overview and code separate.

Comments like this always go out of date because people don't reread every
comment when they make a change.

------
srott
666 lines, is this the definitive guide?

~~~
pkaye
No this would be the definitive guide:
[http://www.kroah.com/lkn/](http://www.kroah.com/lkn/)

